# I need a cockatiel space heater so I can keep Sparky



## AdamBrown (Feb 3, 2013)

*I need a cockatiel safe space heater so I can keep Sparky*










It gets very cold in my new apartment and I need a cockatiel safe space heater for Sparky or else he gets the sniffles. I have heard lots of them are very unsafe, lethal, and even ones that say they are safe (don't contain Teflon or something [but they do]) can be deadly. Does anyone have a space heater they use with their cockatiel(s) they know is safe and give me a name or link? Thank you!!!!!


----------



## hanna (Apr 14, 2012)

I dunno about heaters, hope someone else will help you soon, but for the time being can you get a plush-cuddle corner and also to cover the cage at night with a plush blanket. Also some avian light may help to keep Sparky warm. ( But pls don't get Reptile Lamps )

Best of luck with heaps of answers and links


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

An oil filled heater would be the best choice, or if it is going to be in a large area, then a ceramic heater (these get really hot though, so you don’t want to have your Cockatiel out while it is on) – both of these are safe to use around birds.


----------



## Ghosth (Jun 25, 2012)

I use a light fixture next to their cage with a pair of twist type flourescent bulbs. 1 bulb for a little heat spring, fall, turn on both for winter.

The warm spot is not very big, but it is there, and they will find it and use it when they want.


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

It's OK to use a heat lamp made for reptiles. The infrared type generates only heat (no light) so you won't have unwanted lights shining at night. Heat lamps use long-wave radiation which is safe for everyone and everything. It's the 10.0 UVB full spectrum lights that are unsafe for birds. There's at least one infrared light made especially for birds: http://www.avitec.com/AviTemp-Infrared-Heat-Elements-p/at.htm You might find more if you google for them.

It's also possible to buy a heat panel made just for birds. They're quite expensive though. http://www.avitec.com/Avi-Temp-Infrared-Heat-Panels-p/ihp.htm

If you prefer conventional lighting, an old-fashioned incandescent bulb will generate more heat than a fluorescent bulb. You can use the same technique that's used to keep sick birds warm - hang a towel or cloth across one end of the cage and shine the light on that end, close enough to provide heat but not close enough to start a fire. You only heat one end of the cage so the bird can move to the cool side if it gets too hot.


----------



## Loopy Lou (Jul 26, 2012)

I used an oil filled radiator next to the birds cage. I put a towel on top of it and sometimes one of the birds will even come to snuggle on it.

Love the pic by the way. Look at that lil tongue!


----------



## Erinsmom (Sep 7, 2012)

I use reptile lamps and have two different bulbs for each depending on their needs. I have the infared for when i need them to have some heat at night and the daytime ones for some heat and light. I like them because you can create a warm spot that IF the bird needs it or wants it they can go to it but if they don't they can get away . I make sure to have a perch in the path and cover at night. remember tiels in the wild live in colder temps then you may think. Its the drafts that cause more issues than normal seasonally chilliness but I worry to hence the lamps.


----------

